# One expensive battery or two cheap ones



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

We've one Exide Gel G85 battery in a battery tray thats just big enough to fit two in side by side. The battery is probably about 2 to 3 years old. We'll need more capacity in the future, and I'd like to keep using the battery tray, so I'm limited in battery size.

So the options seem to be: 

1. An additional battery to match the existing (is the age difference a big no no)?
2. Two new Numax sealed Ah 110 CXV 31MF batteries (are these Gel and any good?)
3. Another option to further confuse me.

I'd very much appreciate some guidance please.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Never put a new battery with an old one, or the old one will quickly pull the new one down to it's poor level. Always fit a pair together. 

As to your other query my opinion would be to first price them up, consider how long they will last and how long you will be keeping your van. 

Also think about a solar charger minimum about 85watt. bigfrank3


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Fordperfect,

Two is always better than one and bigfrank3 is right never fit a new battery with an old one. Ideally always fit the same type, same amps and same age.

I don't know the particular model of Numax but would not think it was a GEL type, but if you are replacing the one with two new it does't matter as long as both are the same.

Remember that 2 batteries will take twice as long to charge, not a worry when on EHU but if you intend using a genny then keep that in mind.

There are a number of options on recharging - solar, Efoy or LPG chargers, in addition to a genny. If you are thinking of a geeny then little and often may be better than running the batteries down before recharging

just a thought


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi FordPerfect,

I agree with bigfrank3, as the existing is older than a year, don’t add a second to it as the life of the second will be significantly reduced, and the total capacity will only be the same as weakest of the pair, as the new does nothing more than support the original.

If you are going to do a lot of off mains MHing then this is a good as it will increase the capacity. Probably telling you something you already know but don’t forget to connect the positive to positive and negative to negative or you will get 24volt the other way!!

I subscribe to the old school of the positive to the MH is from one battery and the negative of the MH to the other as that prevents excess sulphating on the second battery… 

AS for one or two, that is down to cost and space and need, for me two best I can afford, both of the same batch and fully charged before fitting – allow them to settle before wiring up - at the moment leisure and vehicle batteries have never been so cheap if you hunt out a good quality independent auto electrical centre.

I hope that helps


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Ford


Also, if you go 'non' gel battery, there is a little switch on the electrobloc [blue box in the floor[ that has 'lead' and 'gel' settings, use a small screwdriver to select the type of batteries you will be using... this has some different way of charging the batteries.

I have elecsols' but I don't think they are anything special, and the after sales support is NIL!

w


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just been pricing up Exide Gels G80 - they are over £200 EACH!!


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Very helpful replies - great to have some trustworthy advice around on the internet. 
It looks as if non gel types is the way to go, I'm tempted to risk the Elecsol route, the 125Ah batteries look as if they'll still fit and they're a good price. 
Any tips on a reliable, cheap internet supplier? 
Any comments on Leisurebatteryshop.co.uk?

Thanks once again,

Ford


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Elecsol batteries are very good and lighter than conventional - remember though its important to register them for warranty purposes.

When shopping around on the Internet make sure you get the delivered price before commiting. There are one or two suppliers that advertise good prices that are then ruined by expensive delivery charges


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Almost two years ago, I replaced 2 x 80AH Exide Gel with 2 x 110AH Elecsol. I am aware of the after sales service issues, but bought mine from a dealer who fitted them, so would return to him if I get problems.
A deciding factor for me was that the Elecsol battery is the same height as the Exide. I did not have sufficient height in the battery tray to fit many makes. You might want to check this if you have not already done so.

N.B. if the battery tray is internal (e.g. under a floor trap) you need to vent the batteries for safety, even though they are fully sealed. The reason I knew one Exide had failed was because the van filled with Hydrogen Sulphide. This can happen when a cell fails towards the end of life; a chap at Elecsol confirmed this as good practice.

Philip


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

pippin said:


> I have just been pricing up Exide Gels G80 - they are over £200 EACH!!


I have these fitted and they are now well over 7 years old; they seem to be fine at present but I am now looking to replace them as I don't want them to fail when it could be most inconvenient. As they have served me well, and they are out of the way under the front seats and there in no room for any thing larger, I shall replace them 'like for like', even though they are £210 each!


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*Batt for sale*

See here if it helps

here
Steve


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the thought Steve, but if I'm going to go for an upgrade I'll need two the same, and I'd like more capacity than the 85Ah.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

This may be of interest from the Sterling Products website, http://www.sterling-power.com/support-faq-2.htm

corkbuoy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the information given in that Sterling FAQ.

So, "ordinary" top-uppable batteries are the way to go for cheapness and performance.

Trouble is I would have to remove the passenger and driving seats in our Transit based Hymer to get at them to top them up.

That is not a job for the faint-hearted or weak of muscle!

The info accords a bit with my experience at sea as a MN Radio Officer.

The emergency radio gear ran off two banks of 24V 144Ah single cell batteries.

That is 24 cells we had to check for SG and electrolyte level every month!

They were usually housed in a very awkward to get at locker and it was a hated job.

The information was recorded in the radio log.

That way it was easy to spot if a cell was going down.

It was not unknown for the batteries to be still OK after ten years!


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Ford,

I have no idea where your home is (that's not a question), but if in Staffordshire then Tamworth Auto Electrics is one of the best deals I have found recently.. http://www.tamworthautoelectrics.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

corkboy

Thanks for that link to Sterling. very good article and as I understand it Sterling do not sell batteries, only make the chargers and stuff, so there should be no bias in what they say.

Geoff


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Great link to Stirling thanks Corkbouy- seems clear, concisive and well argued writing. I wish I could do that!

We're near Saffron Walden, so Tamworth is a bit of a drive, but thanks for the thought SteveRV.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Just because you bought Elecsols from a dealer doesn't mean they will take responsibility for them, even after 6 months. We bought ours from Outdoor Bits and one of them failed after 10 months and when we contact them was told it was not their responsibility after 6 months! Nothing in the paperwork to say that though!

Eventually got it exchanged by Elecsol but only after our warranty and report on the battery which took more than 2 weeks to arrive by post (sent 1st class). They won't accept recorded delivery, refuse to sign for anything.

Said they were would charge us £35 p&p plus insurance but in the end actually sent without charge.

Joe

PS What an ignorant person answered the phone, very abrupt and rude.


----------

